# Forerunner, thank you for keeping me warm!



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey FR!

I wanted you to know that with our recent snowstorm and -20C (-30 with windchill) temps, I have been wearing my Truly Awesome Forerunner Sweater outside and KEEPING WARM!

I put on my insulated overalls to warm my legs, wool socks and felt lined rubber boots, then with just a sweatshirt plus the Big Blue Sweater of Mohair I am quite warm, and I can move more easily than in my bulky winter chores coat.

When the wind picks up, I pull up the hood and voila! Protected.

It's so awesome.

Just wanted you to know how much I am appreciating it (and you) in these cold winter days. 

The extra care and love knitted into it makes it even warmer, I think, too.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

JEALOUS !!!! ...yes, pics !!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I bet you are warm and toasty in a FR original.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll see what I can do about a photo ... it's hard to get a farmer selfie!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ok, I took this before I went outside ... too hard to deal with phone and all in the cold!

I went on a sleigh ride today with a friend of mine - he has a team of draft horses and they were practicing for a run tomorrow for a church group. First time using my grandpa's old sleigh bells on the team ... and I got to go along!

I was toasty warm in my FR sweater, my long johns and two long skirts (I wear skirts whenever I can, I have more freedom of movement in them than pants, strange as that sounds). Sheepskin mitts, a knitted hat, and we were off!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Just saw this thread......

That is some high fashion farm girl attire, right there......not to mention the bold knit hat and classy model........

I don't know how northerners get along without wool and mohair by the pound! 

I recall well the warmth that was knitting every stitch of that one for you, Frazzle.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow Frazzlehead!! :bow:

What Forerunner said :thumb:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

That is an awesome picture of you and those sweet draft horses! You look so warm and encased in the loving artwork of FR.....made of Mohair even...sigh...love it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

This thread warms my heart. Frazzlehead - you are so, so beautiful! And such a stunning sweater from our FR, knitter extraordinaire.


----------

